# Does anyone know what the new road markings outside bick house actually let you do?



## Twanger (24 Jul 2012)

Is it still possible to get to Victoria that way? If fact, is there any way to get to Victoria from Marylebone that does not involve going through Hyde Park or Trafalgar square ?

Bick house Is of course Buck House. Can't type on this iPad.


----------



## Twanger (24 Jul 2012)

Loops! I realise this should have gone into commuting. My mistake.


----------



## gaz (24 Jul 2012)

What is the issue? I cycle past Victoria to Baker Street everyday and haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## Twanger (24 Jul 2012)

İ cycle back from Marylebone to Victoria normally through St James park. It's been closed down since the jubilee, though still useable on a bike - but now they have done funny things with the road marking in Birdcage walk. And tfl are claiming that the whole place is just going to be shut down completely. I am just wondering if anyone has a nifty way of getting from north of Oxford street to Victoria easily without going down Whitehall or Grosvenor place, both of which stink too much of diesel for my taste. Nipping round the back through Belgrave Square seems to be the best bet. You know anything better?


----------

